# Any hunters around enjoying the outdoors?



## tinymk (Oct 29, 2019)

See an occasional mention on this and was hoping everyone is enjoying their time in the field and hunting this season.  

I had a great season with perhaps a out of State opportunity on the horizon.  

Tiny


----------



## CJ (Oct 30, 2019)

Cascadehealthcare said:


> Get best healthcare products from Cascade Healthcare Solutions



Don't think the deer need your services sir.


----------



## snake (Oct 30, 2019)

Hunting? I'm like a moth to the flame here. Got some time on my hands while I'm recovering so I'm out in the woods for at lest the "Golden Hour". Got my eye on an 8 that's not huge but the biggest I have seen on my 2 cams. Seeing a few baldies helps pass the time but for now, it's that 8 I want with a bow.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 30, 2019)

I really miss hunting


----------



## simplesteve (Oct 30, 2019)

Been out 3 times this year, havent seen shit


----------



## tinymk (Oct 30, 2019)

snake said:


> Hunting? I'm like a moth to the flame here. Got some time on my hands while I'm recovering so I'm out in the woods for at lest the "Golden Hour". Got my eye on an 8 that's not huge but the biggest I have seen on my 2 cams. Seeing a few baldies helps pass the time but for now, it's that 8 I want with a bow.


Get your 8 brother! Time spent in the outdoors is money well spent.  Wishing you best to connect! In our western state it is winding down but I had a great season with lots of memories.


----------



## snake (Oct 30, 2019)

ToolSteel said:


> I really miss hunting


Still able to back that 40lb pink bow?


----------



## snake (Oct 30, 2019)

tinymk said:


> Get your 8 brother! Time spent in the outdoors is money well spent.  Wishing you best to connect! In our western state it is winding down but I had a great season with lots of memories.


 Any blood in the woods?


----------



## tinymk (Oct 30, 2019)

Oh yes sir.  Here in my home state I got a great whitetail and pronghorn antelope.  We didn’t hunt elk this season because we still have 1/2 a moose in the freezer from last season.  
Also got that red stag in the Czech Republic in September.  All meat on him was donated and distributed by the Czech government.


----------



## stonetag (Oct 31, 2019)

Our regular season is over, got some draw hunts happening, and some extended season in certain units right now. I spent so much time in the field this year working I just took notes, observed, took some pics and just enjoyed being outdoors. First year in a while I wasn't on the hunt.


----------



## tinymk (Oct 31, 2019)

stonetag said:


> Our regular season is over, got some draw hunts happening, and some extended season in certain units right now. I spent so much time in the field this year working I just took notes, observed, took some pics and just enjoyed being outdoors. First year in a while I wasn't on the hunt.


Sounds like a great time


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm a avid hunter as well. I dont do any bow hunting but I'm anxious for middle of November to be here for gun season to open. I've seen a 8 and massive 10 on my cameras. Looking to score both of them if possible.


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 2, 2019)

Absolutely!  I hunt pretty well exclusively with recurves and longbows.  Saw bears every sit in the north ga mtns just couldnt make it happen with the stickbow.  Killed a doe about a week ago and our rut is about to peak. Good times!


----------



## tinymk (Nov 2, 2019)

TheRealDeal said:


> I'm a avid hunter as well. I dont do any bow hunting but I'm anxious for middle of November to be here for gun season to open. I've seen a 8 and massive 10 on my cameras. Looking to score both of them if possible.


best of luck to you!


----------



## tinymk (Nov 2, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Absolutely!  I hunt pretty well exclusively with recurves and longbows.  Saw bears every sit in the north ga mtns just couldnt make it happen with the stickbow.  Killed a doe about a week ago and our rut is about to peak. Good times!


Man that sounds great! Love watching the bears although we have quite a few grizzlies here.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Nov 2, 2019)

Man that's like my ultimate hunting goal. Is to take a massive Grizzlie bear!


----------



## RISE (Nov 2, 2019)

Unfortunately nothing this year.  Gonna hit up eastern Texas where my mother's husband owns a large hunting ranch next year though.  Nothing here in Florida to hunt except hogs, gator (if you can get a tag) and large snakes.  I've been watching my little 35 lb female pit chase the bears around the neighborhood latey.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 2, 2019)

Take a few gators in Florida over the years.  Enjoyed FL.  You’ll have a great time in Texas.  TX is always an adventure


----------



## MR USED TO BE (Nov 5, 2019)

Yes, I'm in the woods too. But actual deer hunting isn't gonna
happen this year. Not with revision shoulder surgery on the horizon. Makes me a little sad. This is my favorite time of year.


----------



## snake (Nov 5, 2019)

Gadawg said:


> Absolutely!  I hunt pretty well exclusively with recurves and longbows.  Saw bears every sit in the north ga mtns just couldnt make it happen with the stickbow.  Killed a doe about a week ago and our rut is about to peak. Good times!



A bear with a bow? That's crazy. Is baiting allowed in GA? The chance of getting a bear within 30 yds and drawing a bow without being busted is low but damn, good for you for even trying.

I made a long bow from a tree I cut down. Draw weight is only 40 lbs, was trying for 50 when designed it. I'm not a great shot so with the draw weight and my accuracy, 10 yds is my ideal shot. Still, I can get then in that close. My ultimate goal would be to take a deer with a bow I made. Shoulder surgery put an end to that idea this year.


----------



## snake (Nov 5, 2019)

RISE said:


> and large snakes.


Why... just why? :32 (18):


----------



## nissan11 (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm crushing some pickerel and stones right now.


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 13, 2019)

I've got a Double hernia keeping me on the sidelines this year.   My youngest got his first bow kill.  My brother stuck a nice 12.  Has the makings of a decent year. Good luck and safe hunting to everyone.


----------



## snake (Nov 13, 2019)

bubbagump said:


> My youngest got his first bow kill.




Congratulations to you and your youngest! 

I'd trade me shooting a wall-hanger for the feeling I got when my young men shot their first buck. One got his first with a flintlock and another with an Xbow.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 13, 2019)

Both my kids 1st hunt were on pronghorn antelope and were both successful with good shots.  I remember it like it was yesterday.  Good times


----------



## snake (Nov 13, 2019)

Saturday morning. Coldest first season bow day I was ever out; 18 degrees.

For some reason this little guys deadbeat dad never shows up when invited.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 13, 2019)

Your getting to see em! Enjoy


----------



## Beserker (Nov 13, 2019)

I saw this story today, good stuff.  


https://www.breitbart.com/local/2019/11/12/video-hunter-down-syndrome-bags-first-six-point-buck/


----------



## snake (Nov 13, 2019)

Beserker said:


> I saw this story today, good stuff.
> 
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/local/2019/11/12/video-hunter-down-syndrome-bags-first-six-point-buck/



Good stuff there! Not sure I could pull off a 120 yd shot with a 20g.


----------



## snake (Nov 25, 2019)

Pulled 2 trail-cams yesterday and 3 days in the field yielded one damn doe. This is not giving me that warm-fuzzy feeling for this Saturday.

On another note, sent a couple shots 50 yds. down range and the .44 mag is still on. My one son has shot my rifles and 9mm carry but never the .44 mag. Here's his first shot.


----------



## tinymk (Nov 25, 2019)

About lost it there lol.  Would be fun hunting with that! 
Looked like my first shot on my big buffalo using my 1895SS GG using 415g solids. Quite the recoil

good luck


----------



## CJ (Nov 25, 2019)

snake said:


> Pulled 2 trail-cams yesterday and 3 days in the field yielded one damn doe. This is not giving me that warm-fuzzy feeling for this Saturday.
> 
> On another note, sent a couple shots 50 yds. down range and the .44 mag is still on. My one son has shot my rifles and 9mm carry but never the .44 mag. Here's his first shot.



Looks like a muthafukker on the wrist. I'd need to wear wraps. :32 (7):


----------



## Gadawg (Nov 25, 2019)

Ive gone back to hunting the mtns the last few weeks. Bears are still moving fairly well but I havent had one in my limited recurve range since October.


----------



## Raider (Nov 25, 2019)

That’s some serious kick Snake!! Wow!!


----------



## snake (Dec 3, 2019)

Out the first 2 days of rifle with the .44 mag. Seen 1 on Sat and 5 on Mon., no racks. Total of 6 deer in about 20 hr of hunting is depressing. Gun shots were notably down with only one within 1/2-1 mile away.  Hope everyone else is fairing better.


----------



## saltylifter (Dec 3, 2019)

If u can get to Montana I would suggest going there to hunt. Lots of big game and huge opportunity to take one down. Butte Montana and Anaconda area are great hunting.


----------



## Long (Dec 3, 2019)

snake said:


> Out the first 2 days of rifle with the .44 mag. Seen 1 on Sat and 5 on Mon., no racks. Total of 6 deer in about 20 hr of hunting is depressing. Gun shots were notably down with only one within 1/2-1 mile away.  Hope everyone else is fairing better.



There is a guy on YouTube who has done a bunch of pistol caliber tests on a meat target. He has done quite a bit if deer hunting with pistol calibers. 
Leather jacket skin, pork chop pectoral, pork ribs, oranges or watermelon for lungs, more ribs. Tee shirts. His videos are better than most in my opinion 

Paul Harrell.


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 7, 2019)

.


----------



## snake (Jan 2, 2020)

Just got this with some Cabelas Christmas gift cards; Bear Saga 405. It was on sale for $260 and I always loved the product Bear puts out, especially for the money.






Took about a dozen shots to get it sighted in, balls on at 20 yds. Took a few shots more and I'm down from 3 bolts to 1. My old Parker Bushwacker was top reticle at 10 and 20 yds. This one, at 405 fps can be sighted in 1"high at 10yds, and 1" low at 30 yds. That's good enough for me to double lung a deer.


----------



## Maijah (Jan 2, 2020)

Just got back from a charter off the coast of Maine. Ended up with 42lbs of clean Pollock.


----------



## Raider (Jan 2, 2020)

Maijah said:


> Just got back from a charter off the coast of Maine. Ended up with 42lbs of clean Pollock.


That’s awesome! How was the weather out on the ocean?


----------



## Case (Jan 3, 2020)

Waiting for this big basket 8pt to make his way down this path. I have only seen him on camera from 1-4 am.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 3, 2020)

He and some other good ones lived - will be monsters next year.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 3, 2020)

Good to know there are some other hunters here.

I started learning to hunt deer later in life, maybe 10 years ago, mainly just because I liked deer meat so much.

It's been an adventure though. I decided to learn to hunt public land because all of my private land buddies told me it was crazy / stupid. I went the first 4 years without shooting anything on public land, and it was a running joke. My wife and her friends made fun of me all the time.

Now I kill more deer and pigs than all those mother****ers though LOL. I finally figured things out, and I've gotten 3 deer and a few pigs every season for the past 4 years. Nothing big this year, but I've shot a few nice public land bucks. It's mainly bow hunting only where I hunt, but they have a lottery rifle  hunt and a primitive weekend.

Here's a few of the best public land deer I've shot so far.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 3, 2020)

I made euro mounts out of both of those, the second one came out wicked though.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 3, 2020)

Funny you brought this up,4am and I'm preparing venison for my lunch today!alot of hunting and fishing on this end!


----------



## stonetag (Mar 3, 2020)

Coming from a person who works in the fishery field, this is going to sound odd, but I think I'm going to do a lot more fishing this year haha, really! Also a lot of bird hunting. Big game hunting is just getting crazy, all my areas that I have hunted since I was a kid are turning into a California shit show. No offense.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 3, 2020)

I fish too, but haven't been very much the past few years. My new bucket list item for fishing is that I want to learn how to troll for tuna.


----------



## chicago311 (Mar 3, 2020)

the only hunting i get to do is from my truck driving down the road... lol   :32 (6):


----------



## chicago311 (Mar 3, 2020)

RISE said:


> Unfortunately nothing this year.  Gonna hit up eastern Texas where my mother's husband owns a large hunting ranch next year though.  Nothing here in Florida to hunt except hogs, gator (if you can get a tag) and large snakes.  I've been watching my little 35 lb female pit chase the bears around the neighborhood latey.


love them hogs on a smoker, went to texas and got a couple and smoked them and had family and friends over and had a good time


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 3, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Funny you brought this up,4am and I'm preparing venison for my lunch today!alot of hunting and fishing on this end!



That's awesome. Venison is pretty much all my family eats as far as read meat goes the past few years. It's as free range, organic as you can get! High protein, low fat too.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 4, 2020)

2018 bow kill - all whitetail are sniper bow kills


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 4, 2020)

still learning the pic posting


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 4, 2020)

whitetail - all NE PA

these guys were out last week near Breckenridge


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 4, 2020)

whitetail sniper


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 4, 2020)

If you look at the elk picture. You”ll see one really nice bull.  

Totally different hunting here, you get to actually move!  

Elk hunting is a whole new level - prepare to be in the woods for a week and have a plan to get it out!  

All public land - but you gotta work for it &#55357;&#56490;


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 4, 2020)

Beautiful mount! What bow is that? It looks like my Matthews z7.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 4, 2020)

jpreston250300 said:


> If you look at the elk picture. You”ll see one really nice bull.
> 
> Totally different hunting here, you get to actually move!
> 
> ...



A public land Elk hunt is on my bucket list. There is just so much preparation involved, especially for someone like me who has never done it before.


----------



## Blacktail (Mar 4, 2020)

Yes sir. Love hunting and fishing


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> Yes sir. Love hunting and fishing



Aha. I totally thought your handle meant you were into black chicks. Gotcha.


----------



## jpreston250300 (Mar 6, 2020)

Matthews Drenalin - shot it for 10+ years.  


Key to the public land hunts is to get to know someone in the area.  Amazing how they get funneled into certain terrain features.  

example a I know one remote section that is all green from a river drainage section, would never know looking at a map.  Filled with elk.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Mar 6, 2020)

jpreston250300 said:


> Matthews Drenalin - shot it for 10+ years.
> 
> 
> Key to the public land hunts is to get to know someone in the area.  Amazing how they get funneled into certain terrain features.
> ...




That's awesome. 

It took me a while to find out where the deer were hanging out by where I hunt. I'd see sign all over the place, and hunt and not see anything.  

Then I started noticing that there were some areas that just had TONS of sign, like rubs every 10 feet, where every little tree was torn up from either this season or the past few years. There was a significant difference in the amount of sign in these areas, and none of the hunting articles I had read, and no one I asked advice from had mentioned this.

So I started to become aware of "population density," and I started killing regularly after that.


----------



## Blacktail (Mar 6, 2020)

Jin said:


> Aha. I totally thought your handle meant you were into black chicks. Gotcha.


I’m sure that your not the only one lol


----------



## snake (Apr 19, 2020)

Here's when hunting season starts for me.

With time on my hands, I started to till the food plot. 2 years ago I did a Plot Shot mix it didn't go over well. Maybe going with mostly clover this year. Clover can give you 4 good years and is easy to over seed each year with no tilling. Clover also produces it's own nitrogen and my plot area is low in that. 

Plot area is small; about 90'x40' but it will take around 5 hr. to till it with all the rocks.


----------



## ck302 (Apr 19, 2020)

Can't wait for elk season! I'm a Montana native and hunt in both WA and MT. One of the biggest reasons i workout is to be ready for the rut. I spend most of my archery season in the backcountry as far back as i can go. I shot a nice 5 x 6 bull elk last year and hoping this year brings some luck. Also really hoping that this coronavirus crap doesn't screw up the season. Really cool to see the folks on here that are hunters. Couldn't imagine life without it. One of the many benefits is having a freezer full of deer/elk meat when the stores are sold out due to panic shopping. I also believe there is a huge benefit to wild game versus buying from the store.


----------

